# Red Minimal Cobra M x Red Cobra F



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey! Since I'm not breeding bettas, I thought it'd be fun to try my "hand" at guppies. They shouldn't be too hard. I went out today and bought 5 guppies. Two Red Cobras, and three Yellow Cobras. This is the "Spawn Log" for my reds. I've dubbed the male "Senpai" and the female "Chibi". The only good pic I have of them is the one in the bag lol.

So, here they are! I don't think they've bred yet.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooh! This will be exciting, subbed!


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Excited to see how this goes! Maybe i'll learn a thing or two about guppies and breed my own.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Glad to see some interest. My plan of action:


- Separate the two colors into the 15 section & the 5.5 section.
- Leave them together for two days.
- *hope* they've bred.
- Wait 26 to 30 days for the girls to pop!

I'll have 3 batches of babies at once.... This is going to be fun! The 5.5 grow out I had, also has a Betta in it. Turns out, he's super aggressive towards other fish. Almost killed the gups when he jumped into the bag. Luckily I was watching & scooped him out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the females were in tanks with males or even shipped with males they are probably what is called "pre-hit" so several batches may not be from your males. Make sure you keep the ratio at least 1/2 males to females. Having just one female with a male will cause her to be constantly harassed.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep; I have a 1.5:1 ratio (I think... I have two males, three females.) I've separated them by color into two sections to breed, and they will be separated by gender once the two-day "breeding period" is done.

ETA: I'll pick up either a Blue Cobra or a Red female once the new shipment comes in.... Might get a red and two blues, and a blue male.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Quick update; Yellow Female 1 died, 2 is still alive. 2 is "boxy" but has been for a long time & hasn't had babies. Found a young fry & couldn't tell if it was a Cory or Guppy. Females seem to be notorious jumpers. Had a divider mishap & everyone (Sam, Danios, Guppies) got to Akuma's side. Everyone is okay, no damage, but the two girls were with two mollies & two guppies (all male) for 3+ hours....

We'll see what happens.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm I thought about doing a guppy spawn log ^^ I'm waiting until I can order another line to cross to my metallic purple maybe solid metallic blue? Or Moscow blue or purple ^^


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, after I posted that, the Red girl died. ;-; I have no idea what's causing this, I also lost a Blue Danio. The danio was... eaten... but the guppy was untouched. :/


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Pet store fish tend to do that :/ I have ordered my last batch online and haven't lost a single one


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice. I've had them for around three months. I'll be going to the LFS (which has better quality fish) and hopefully snag a couple of blues.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

guppies on me seemed to mysteriously die but I did a longer qt period on my last batch of female guppies and hardened my water and I haven't had deaths since the ich breakout *sad thumbs up* I would LOVE to add cobra to my line but I'd like to first get the colors I want then add in a cobra. this breeding should be interesting! I love cobras.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

I too have had a few batches of bad guppies I don't know what the deal is. They started dying off one by one and I noticed that the ones that die start off with some time of fuzz on there face then the next morning they're dead! Started with 8 guppies in 1 month I'm down to 3 now :/ still have no idea what happened!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Devyn, sounds like Columnaris. I'd start a new thread to ask about it.

Yellow fem died, along with red. Now I have no female guppies, and two males. ;-; Thread can be closed/ignored from now on. I'll start a new one if I get more gups.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wellllllll... I'm not going to explain, I'm just going to show.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

GORGEOUS BOYS! Did you get girls?


----------

